#ubuntu-newdocs 2014-02-10
<slickymaster-job> belkinsa, I've done some more work on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NewDocs/TeamWikiPageBrainstorm
<jenni> [ NewDocs/TeamWikiPageBrainstorm - Community Ubuntu Documentation ] - https://j.mp/1lKpqz0
<slickymaster-job> belkinsa, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NewDocs/HomePage is created and roughly drafted
<jenni> [ NewDocs/HomePage - Community Ubuntu Documentation ] - https://j.mp/1bNd5nf
<belkinsa> slickymaster (or slickymaster-job), ping
<slickymaster-job> belkinsa: pong
<belkinsa> Sorry for not making the wiki pages and I can work on the menu header today if you want.
<slickymaster-job> great, will you need, or are you thinking, of using the NewDocs icons for the header section?
<belkinsa> Sure, I think it's needed and I think I will base the header object of the one that the Doc team uses.
<slickymaster-job> ok, I can I upload them to you?
<slickymaster-job> by mail?
<belkinsa> Sure.
<belkinsa> Upload
<slickymaster-job> do you have a server or webpage to where I can upload them?
<belkinsa> I do.  I guess e-mail might be better.
<slickymaster-job> what's the email?
<belkinsa> belkinsa@ubuntusense.com
<slickymaster-job> sent
<slickymaster-job> another thing, I don't think I understood what did you mean about the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NewDocs/HomePage
<jenni> [ NewDocs/HomePage - Community Ubuntu Documentation ] - https://j.mp/1bNd5nf
<belkinsa> About the UF link?
<belkinsa> See the e-mail that I sent you, the reply.  I just simply can't read.
<belkinsa> And I recived that icons e-mail.
<slickymaster-job> what can't you read?
<belkinsa> It means that I overlooked the rest of the text
<slickymaster-job> hmmm,
<slickymaster-job> so you think that the link for the UF should be dropped in that paragraph, right?
<belkinsa> Methinks.
<slickymaster-job> ok, removed
<belkinsa> Also, there is a to attach images to pages.
<slickymaster-job> ahn?
<belkinsa> Next to Edit and Page Info, there is Attachments'\
<belkinsa> -'/
<slickymaster-job> yeah, I know
<belkinsa> Gotcha.
<belkinsa> And I attached all three that you cent me
<belkinsa> sent*
<belkinsa> s/cent/sent
<jenni> belkinsa meant to say: And I attached all three that you sent me
<slickymaster-job> yeah, I saw that
<belkinsa> Do you know how to get the images to show though?
<slickymaster-job> belkinsa: it's done. Thake a look at it now: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NewDocs/Icons
<jenni> [ NewDocs/Icons - Community Ubuntu Documentation ] - https://j.mp/1fTD2Rd
<belkinsa> Thanks
<slickymaster-job> another thing belkinsa, maybe it would be for the best to add teh CategoryDocumentation tag on the teams' pages
<belkinsa> It would.
<slickymaster-job> can you do it?
<belkinsa> Sure.  But later today.  It's hard for to multittask at this moment
<slickymaster-job> np
#ubuntu-newdocs 2014-02-13
<belkinsa> slickymaster, ping.
<slickymaster> belkinsa: pong
<belkinsa> I started to work on the task that you gave a few days about adding CategoryDocumentation tag to our team pages.  Do you know how to do this?
<slickymaster> sorry belkinsa, just finishing something
<slickymaster> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tag
<jenni> [ Tag - Community Ubuntu Documentation ] - https://j.mp/1c3M4fm
<belkinsa> Thanks.
<belkinsa> And I will also build the header menu item.
<slickymaster> basicalÃly all you have to do is to add CategoryDocumentation at the bottom of the page
<belkinsa> Gotcha
<belkinsa> slickymaster, you are wrong on the link.  It's really this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CategoryAddCategory
<jenni> [ CategoryAddCategory - Community Ubuntu Documentation ] - https://j.mp/1c3OPx2
#ubuntu-newdocs 2014-02-14
<slickymaster> belkinsa: actually what happened is that I forgot to give you that link
<slickymaster> I was planning to do it whena I gave the first one, but then it splitted my mind
<slickymaster> sorry for that, my bad :P
<belkinsa> It's cool.
<belkinsa> Random question: Do you have a twiitter?
<belkinsa> s/twiitter/Twitter
<jenni> belkinsa meant to say: Random question: Do you have a Twitter?
<slickymaster> nopes belkinsa, neither facebook
<slickymaster> I'm not too much fond of social networking
<belkinsa> Good choice.  I only have Twitter and a blog that I run.
<slickymaster> just g+
<BlinkinCat> Hi Team
<slickymaster> BlinkinCat: were're on the other channel
<slickymaster> are you here?
<BlinkinCat> how do I log off of this one?
<slickymaster> we'll came here
<slickymaster> waits a sec
<knome> hey BlinkinCat
<slickymaster> knome: the floor is yours
<BlinkinCat> Hi knome
<knome> so basically, as i were helping out slickymaster and belkinsa with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NewDocs/Header, we came to discuss the need for a separate entity
<knome> eg. why don't we add the newdocs stuff under the main documentation team banner?
<BlinkinCat> How would that work?
<knome> it is really part of that team, and there's even some overlap
<knome> in practice, all workflows and stuff could go as usually
<knome> just that there wouldn't be a separate irc channel, or a separate "newdocs team", just people who are members of the documentation team working on newdocs
<knome> currently, the doc team is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam/
<jenni> [ DocumentationTeam - Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://j.mp/1dMltjv
<BlinkinCat> I can't see why that wouldn't work
<knome> ultimately i can see that getting newdocs more contributors
<knome> because is shared, it's also more accessible for new contributors looking for what to do
<slickymaster> and that's something newdocs is really lacking
<BlinkinCat> It is a bit of a struggle neow
<knome> and information exchange between newdocs and the other wiki people should happen
<knome> i guess strictly speaking, as newdocs is currently defined, it should be relatively easy to run it technically half-automatically..
<knome> ..referring to http://temp.knome.fi/docs/docs-popular.html
<knome> BlinkinCat, i assume you have seen that?
<BlinkinCat> Yes
<knome> but anyway, i do understand there is a need to review pages manually and make sure they are of high quality
<knome> which is something the rest of the wiki contributors are trying to do
<knome> with tagging pages etc.
<belkinsa> Hey there BlinkinCat.
<BlinkinCat> Hey belkinsa
 * belkinsa was in the shower.
<slickymaster> what are your thoughts on all this BlinkinCat ?
<knome> so i guess what i'm trying to say: let's try to cooperate more, and let's try to make newdocs a little less of a separate team
<belkinsa> I agree here.
<knome> i'm sure both parties will benefit
<BlinkinCat> I am in agreement with progress
<slickymaster> we're all paddling on the same boat
<knome> also, i have yet to get an answer for an important question...
<knome> where does the name "newdocs" come from? :)
<slickymaster> lol
 * belkinsa was wondering this too...
<belkinsa> s/was/si
<jenni> belkinsa si wondering this too...
<slickymaster> BlinkinCatt is the one to explain it
<belkinsa> s/si/is
<knome> i would think it would be better to rebrand that simply as "PopularPages" or something
<BlinkinCat> I wish I could remember - maybe I will lol!
<belkinsa> knome, +1
<knome> (of course, redirect from NewDocs too)
<belkinsa> +1 again
<slickymaster> I think that Leigh ought to be heard on this though
<belkinsa> Yes.
<knome> currently, as we all know, we're linking to NewDocs with this introduction:
<knome> Most popular pages
<knome> We have gathered an alphabetical list of the most popular pages in this wiki.
<knome> which pretty much says it all
<belkinsa> Agreed, it does
<knome> since the "letters" aren't subpages, but A/ B/..., we just need to do one redirection
<knome> which is obviously a good thing:)
<BlinkinCat> "Most Popular Pages " it is then
<knome> i also think we should consult the whole team though
<belkinsa> As in Doc team or NewDocs?
<BlinkinCat> Leigh was around a little while ago
<knome> it's not like the doc team is the superpower and feeds down other teams what they should do or be called
<knome> the NewDocs team
<belkinsa> Ah.
<knome> i don't think there's any objections from the main team
<knome> i can help with merging the team-docs to the documentation team wiki, including the banner
<belkinsa> Sure, why not.
<knome> and i'm also a wiki admin, so if you need such help, feel free to ping me
<slickymaster> I've just PM Leigh in the forum so she join us here
<belkinsa> Purrrrrrfect.
<knome> i will be back really shortly
<slickymaster> I didn't saw she was online
<BlinkinCat> I now feel like a small cog in a large wheel!
<belkinsa> Good or bad thing?
<BlinkinCat> NewDocs sure has grown - good
<belkinsa> Right, but (sort of) merging with Doc Team.  Good or bad thing?
<BlinkinCat> That's progress so it has to be a good thing
<belkinsa> Ah, I se.e
<belkinsa> s/se.e/see
<jenni> belkinsa meant to say: Ah, I see
<belkinsa> I love you, jenni.
<slickymaster> it's like a baby that grew up and is now becaming independent
<belkinsa> Lol, but yeah,
<knome> for what it's worth, i think ~newdocs in launchpad can continue as always (assuming there is need for that group) and be made a member of ~ubuntu-doc
<slickymaster> out of its fathers guardianship
<knome> i'm not *completely sure* of that
<slickymaster> it already is knome
<belkinsa> I believe it is already, knome.
<knome> it is?
<knome> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-doc/+members#active
<slickymaster> yeaps
<knome> nope
<jenni> [ Members : “Ubuntu Documentation Project Team” team ] - https://j.mp/1dMpbcV
<belkinsa> Subteam of
<belkinsa> “NewDocs” is a member of these teams:
<belkinsa>     Ubuntu Documentation Contributors
<belkinsa>     Ubuntu Documentation Project Team
<knome> ah, via ~ubuntu-doc-contributors
<knome> yep
<knome> that's cool
<knome> one more intermission, will switch from desktop to laptop:)
<BlinkinCat> Just want to say at this rebirth of NewDocs that I am proud that it developed from such a simple idea!
<knome> definitely
<knome> it's great to see that there is still projects where people want to contribute...
<knome> the docs team at large has only recently built up again
<knome> do we have any information on more people popping up? :)
<slickymaster> and there's going to be some classrooms held to help those who want to contribute but fell that they don't have the skills to do it
<knome> yeah, it's kind of unfortunate...
<slickymaster> we're expecting Leigh
<slickymaster> I PM her in the forums
<knome> it's wiki because we want everybody to be able to edit it
<knome> but some people are too afraid of messing up they can't get started
<BlinkinCat> Seem quite a few are prepared to observe without contributing
<belkinsa> Yeah, seems to be the issue.  Hopefully the Doc Team's Wiki Day will help with that.
<knome> that's the regular thing happening all over open source ;)
<knome> BlinkinCat, how much are you involved with the wiki outside newdocs?
<belkinsa> People scared to work on the wiki pages of projects?
<knome> people scared to work on any wikipage
<BlinkinCat> I fell I am lacking in skills
<knome> even if they could add something useful
<belkinsa> BlinkinCat, same but it seems that I found my main skills that i can use.
<BlinkinCat> and knowledge
<knome> we could run a session on editing the wiki, some Q&A session on that
<knome> BlinkinCat, nobody knows everything :)
<belkinsa> knome, is it the fear that they will mess up the page?
<belkinsa> And the knowlege, aye.
<knome> belkinsa, probably that, or that they make a fool of themself not having enough knowledge
<knome> or are unsure of something
<belkinsa> knome, the later part made me to think of someone.  ;)
<belkinsa> But what?  That makes sense.
<BlinkinCat> I found a very comfortable niche with NewDocs
<belkinsa> I have too and the other teams that I part of.
<knome> human nature to be afraid of not getting acceptance?
<belkinsa> Maybe.
<slickymaster> Basically what you in NewDocs applies to the rest BlinkinCat
<BlinkinCat> Don't like making mistakes
<knome> one thing where i think newdocs and the general wiki stuff somehow overlap already is tagging...
<belkinsa> BlinkinCat, and I want to teach that everyone to find a niche in a project or a team.
<slickymaster> BlinkinCat: every error made can be rollbacked
<belkinsa> That's the power of MoinMoin Wiki.
<BlinkinCat> It may take some time to be picked up
<knome> BlinkinCat, i'm subscribed to all edits on the wiki
<belkinsa> True, true.  But we have admins that will be notiflied.
<knome> BlinkinCat, and if you wish, you can be in touch with others and ask them to review as you go
<belkinsa> knome is a wiki admin
<BlinkinCat> I assume that belkinsa
<slickymaster> I'm wondering if Leigh will actually be able to show up
<knome> we can continue on this later
<belkinsa> +1
<BlinkinCat> Ther is quite a lot of work to be done in NewDocs
<knome> belkinsa, did you have some Q&A sessions for the wiki sprint day?
<knome> +in mind
<belkinsa> knome, maybe the fact that we have admins and the power of rollbacks should be stated somewhere on the wiki.
<knome> we could run one on wiki editing to kick off the day
<knome> and that kind of stuff
<belkinsa> knome, as in the vUDS or when was that?
<knome> no, on the wiki sprint day you're planning
<belkinsa> Ah, that.  Yes, I'm doing the lesson on wiki editing at 19 UTC.
<knome> ah, great
<belkinsa> s/19/1900
<jenni> belkinsa meant to say: Ah, that.  Yes, I'm doing the lesson on wiki editing at 1900 UTC.
<knome> which day was it again?
<belkinsa> March 2nd, 2014
<knome> mmh, so sunday
<belkinsa> Yup.
<belkinsa> And I need to tell my boss that...
<knome> okay, i'll try to be around for the lesson at least
<knome> heh, good luck ;)
<knome> so,
<belkinsa> Thanks.
<slickymaster> belkinsa: ^^
<knome> i think what's left is seeing what we need to do
<slickymaster> break a leg
<belkinsa> knome, agreed.
<knome> i'll take the work item on getting the team pages integrated to the docteam banner
<belkinsa> Alright.
<knome> belkinsa, slickymaster: will you prepare the content to some extent?
<knome> let's see how to settle that down in the wiki when it's ready
<slickymaster> BlinkinCat: do you mind to go through with Leigh regarding this discussion?
<belkinsa> Sure.
<BlinkinCat> What I remember
<knome> BlinkinCat, i encourage you and others to join IRC more often :)
<belkinsa> You can always grab the logs from the ubot5 or scrollback.
<slickymaster> if you need any help, just ping me (or mail me)
<belkinsa> Whatever the link is from ubot5.
<knome> i know it can be a bit scary, but... :)
<BlinkinCat> ubot5 ?
<slickymaster> I'm always willing to help you BlinkinCat
<knome> many of us are around quite often, so you should get a response pretty quickly
<belkinsa> The logging bot, BlinkinCat.
<belkinsa> Jenni is also another bot here.
<belkinsa> ubuntulog2* I mean
<slickymaster> I'll feed with the logs if you need them BlinkinCat
<knome> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/02/14/%23ubuntu-newdocs.html
<jenni> [ /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/02/14/#ubuntu-newdocs.txt ] - https://j.mp/1dMtJzW
<belkinsa> Thanks knome.
<knome> that'll be updated periodically
<slickymaster> knome: thanks for this
<slickymaster> belkinsa: cy
<knome> BlinkinCat, and seriously, if there's something you need from the team, don't be afraid to mail the ubuntu-doc mailing list, or asking #ubuntu-docs
<belkinsa> Yes, thank you.
<belkinsa> See ya slickymaster.
<knome> ...that'd be #ubuntu-doc :P
<belkinsa> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-doc
<jenni> [ ubuntu-doc Info Page ] - https://j.mp/1dMu19P
<belkinsa> Mailing-list ^^^
<knome> or you can also email me directly: pasi@shimmerproject.org
<knome> BlinkinCat, maybe you can join the wiki sprint day :)
<knome> i not else, as a lurker
<BlinkinCat> I have forgotten how to log out
<knome> BlinkinCat, just close the tab :)
<knome> or winow
<knome> ...window
<slickymaster> BlinkinCat: besides that I'm always able to be reached either on the forum or in my email
 * knome 's typing starts to fall apart
<belkinsa> Same here.
<knome> yep.
<slickymaster> I'll be up in about three and a half hours :P
<BlinkinCat> IRC can achieve quite a lot
<belkinsa> Yes, because it's real-time and you can pass things on faster.
<knome> slickymaster, haha, good luck - i won't...
<slickymaster> well guys, I really gotta get some sleep
<knome> good night slickymaster!
<slickymaster> cy tomorrow ->
<belkinsa> See ya.
<belkinsa> I need to go too, I have a test tomorrow.
<BlinkinCat> Good night all
<knome> BlinkinCat, night, and good luck :)
<knome> BlinkinCat, nighty! :)
<belkinsa> Night.
